# over the range microwave oven



## cmellinger (Dec 24, 2009)

how do I remove an 1993 Amana OTR microwave oven.. thank you


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

There should be two bolts in the upper cabinet above this unit. Unplug the electrical cord and then remove these two bolts. You should now be able to tilt the front of the unit and lift the back off of the support bracket.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

There also may be two long bolts through the front of the unit. 
Remove the exhaust vent louvered cover above the microwave to check for boltheads threaded into the wall bracket behind the unit too. 
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

A great big "Amen" to Mike's statement. I was asked to remove/replace an OTR unit recently and ran into this. We removed two screws which were through the bottom of an overhead cabinet floor, lifted until I thought I was permanently injured, and had pried behind the microwave until I thought the wall may cave in. No paperwork saved on this unit. My son just happened to remove the louvered panel above the actual cooking space and *behold*, there were the two bolt heads. These bolt went all the way through the microwave and into the metal plate bolted to the wall behind the unit. When the second screw was removed, the unit almost fell on me, those two locking tabs behind the unit at the bottom saved it. Valuable lesson learned and will be remembered. Merry Christmas, David


----------

